# Guide: Converting a Driver’s License (Direct Conversion from Approved Countries)



## cager (May 19, 2018)

Converting a Driver’s License (Direct Conversion from Approved Countries)

Converting a Driver’s License (Direct Conversion from Approved Countries below)
Australia, Austria, Bahrain, Belgium, Canada, China (and Hong Kong), Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Ireland, Italy, Japan, South Korea, Kuwait, Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, Oman, Poland, Portugal, Qatar, Romania, Saudi Arabia, South Africa, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Turkey, the United Kingdom and the United States

I just moved to Abu Dhabi and thought that I would provide the steps that I took to obtain my driver’s license from Abu Dhabi. I am from a country that allows for direct conversion, and so I think the process is a bit different than how others generally obtain a driver’s license. Nonetheless, here are the steps that I took.

1.	Prepared all my documents (passport, photocopy of passport, 1 passport photo, EmiratesID, photocopy of EmiratesID, work visa in passport, photocopy of work visa, drivers license from back home, photocopy of drivers license from back home, authenticated translation of drivers license back home, no objection letter from my employer)

2.	For the translation of my drivers license, I used a company I found online which had a “WhatsApp” number on their website. They are called “Index Legal Translation” based out of Abu Dhabi. They were a pleasure to deal with and I was able to take a clear picture of my drivers license and send it to them via WhatsApp. They translated and authenticated it within 2 hours and had it delivered to my work place for AED70 (AED50 for translation, 20 for delivery). One tip is to ensure that the translation service knows what all the codes on your home country drivers license means. The translation company I used only translated my full drivers license, and not my full motor cycle license, which was also listed on the license. Consequently, I was not able to get my motorcycle license here in Abu Dhabi, even though my home country drivers license stated that I could operate both light vehicles and motorcycles. 

3.	The Drivers Licensing Center as of July 2018, is open from 7:30am-7:00pm Sun-Thu, and I was told that it was best to go on Tue/Wed after 11:00am. Nonetheless, I went at 4:30pm on a Sunday. I cabbed over to the Drivers Licensing Center and told the cab driver “Traffic Department for Drivers License, behind Mushrif Mall” (24.435829, 54.418733 are the exact GPS coordinates for the entrance) – the cab was around AED30-40 from the downtown area. Around 5:00pm on a Sunday, I estimated that it was at 25% capacity, however got busier around 6:00pm to around 50%.

4.	Once you walk into the Drivers Licensing Center, I proceeded to get a ticket for “converting a driver’s license”, however was told to go get an eye exam first (which is also in the center). I got a ticket for an eye exam, and proceeded to pay AED100 for an eye exam from the optometrist on site and received a receipt. It was pretty quick and they check distance, and colors amongst a few other things. No eye dilation was required.

5.	I then proceed to get a ticket for converting a drivers license. I noticed that most tickets started with MDH, however mine started with MDR. Not sure what they stand for, but the wait time was around 20-30min. Once I was called up, a very nice lady helped me and I handed over my documentation, however all that was needed was my passport (with work visa in it), EmiratesID, driver’s license from back home, and translated drivers license. I had to also provide my mobile phone number (which is a must, you can’t get a driver’s license without a mobile phone number). No other documentation was required. My picture was taken (smile or no smile, your preference), and then I was told to “register online”, and was directed towards a kiosk area with a bunch of iPads.

6.	First, I found an iPad that was charged >50% (just in case). I then figured out that I had to open the Abu Dhabi Police App on the iPad, and proceed to register for an account user name and password with my EmiratesID. I then spent a few minutes trying to figure out which option to choose (there are many options, from viewing traffic ticket fines, to issuing a new license, to replacing a license etc.). A gentlemen who worked there helped me choose “Replace non-GCC license”, which is the one you need to choose for “converting a driver’s license”. The application verified who I was via a mobile phone text (you have to choose your phone number from a list of numbers, and then enter the text message verification code into the iPad app within 60 seconds). Afterwards, you have to fill in your address (where your driver’s license is to be delivered), and then pay AED600 + AED15 delivery charge via Visa or Mastercard (no AMEX). You will be given a verification number (I wrote it down), and I also received a text message stating that the payment had gone through. 

7.	I then went to the on site Costa Coffee shop and broke a AED100 bill for the cab ride back (I would suggest you bring change if you are cabbing), and walked out to the main street to hail a cab. There is no taxi stand, so you will have to wait on the main road. I was able to get a cab within 1-2minutes.

8.	The drivers license was then delivered 2 days later via courier to my hotel. All in all, an interesting and positive experience!


----------

